# The death of the lime....



## Sarah23 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Tangerini (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like what you did here.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 23, 2008)

hahahahah!!
that's awesome!!


----------



## sarallyn (Jun 23, 2008)

cute!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL.

I could go for a margarita right now......


----------



## abraxas (Jun 23, 2008)

That's funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 23, 2008)

This makes me sad. 

Something is wrong with me if I feel empathy for a lime...  Cool photo!


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

haha, very cool


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 24, 2008)

And such a TORTUROUS death! Worse than getting quartered!! :shock:


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 24, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> And such a TORTUROUS death! Worse than getting quartered!! :shock:



:lmao:


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is what happens when I get bored and I have fruit in the house...haha


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jun 30, 2008)

I dred to think what you do with other innanimate obejcts in your household when you are super bored!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 30, 2008)

"Limes inhumanity to lime make countless thousands mourn..." ale:


Very creative, Sarah! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 30, 2008)

Time for a Corona...

Cool setup and execution (literally)


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 30, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## claned (Jul 2, 2008)

What sort of warped mind came up with this!  I like it.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 2, 2008)

Warped, twisted, Perverse. My kind of people. Sweet. Soft focus on the near end? Bah who cares. Sweet. 



Oh, no acctually "Sour"


----------



## TheRival (Jul 3, 2008)

i love this photo! the little things you have done there really pop, for example the weeping lime who is resting on the lime next to it!

great touch!


but seriously, who has 6 limes just laying around their house? run out of cerveza's?


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the idea. Very creative and most of all, very emotional


----------

